# Seagull Awesomeness!



## William_Wilson

Well, this happened today. 










Maybe that's why they switched to the sapphire crystal. :lol:

Anyway, if you have the acrylic version, don't put too much faith in the rated WR. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Guest

Now that is scary! I have never seen that happen on a watch other than joke ones you had as a kid. How on earth did the glass just "Come off"??? I think they use mineral crystal for the new editions though.


----------



## Tony1951

What model is that?

Was the whole watch made by Seagull, or is it a watch made by someone else with a seagull movement in it?

Even my budget M177s at Â£78 has mineral glass in it and it couldn't pop out like that I imagine.


----------



## William_Wilson

It is a Chinese Air Force chronograph reissue. The first version of the reissue came with an acrylic crystal (which I prefer) and the current version is sapphire. The acrylic crystal is glued into a channel around the top of the bezel. I noticed the crystal rattling and thought it had dropped into the case and needed to be pressed back into place. I then noticed the poor adhesive job that had held it in place instead.

I think these come from the Hong Kong version of the Tianjin Seagull Watch Group, but I'm not sure.










You +1'd this publicly. Undo

Later,

William

You +1'd this publicly. Undo


----------



## Guest

I read on their ad blurb that the original Seagull air force watches were made with Acrylic the modern ones are made with mineral the Sapphire ones are no longer produced. I am not sure what the differences are between Seagull Hong Kong and Seagull mainland China I assumed they were the same thing (Same country and all that) On a plus side I quite like the dial and hands. I thought on the ad I saw they looked a little plastic.


----------



## Kutusov

Â´Â´

:lol: :lol:

(I shouldn't be joking, I know... I'm sorry to see that happening to your watch  )


----------



## William_Wilson

William_Wilson said:


> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo


WTF did I do there? :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Â´Â´
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> (I shouldn't be joking, I know... I'm sorry to see that happening to your watch  )


I'll finish separating the crystal and clean the edge up with some polish. Then I'll need to figure out how to clean the residue out of the channel on the bezel. Does anyone know what adhesive I should use? Evidently it shouldn't be the one they used at the factory. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I do there? :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

You probably had that stuff on your copy clipboard... shame it wasn't naughty stuff


----------



## AlbertaTime

Tianjin Sea-Gull and Tsinlien Sea-Gull of Hong Kong are connected but not the same.

The better-known 1963 re-issues regardless of zuan number stated on the dial are all made by Tsinlien Sea-Gull of Hong Kong or Tsinlien contractors, but not made by or at the Tianjin factory. (There is, however, a higher grade and cosmetically different version available from Tianjin and US Sea-Gull, the D304 model)

Most version have acrylic crystals, some have sapphire, depending on the seller.. There may be versions with mineral crystal but they are not common. To my understanding acrylic models are still very much made and available, and are still the most common, with sapphire being second in availability. For example, I believe the currently available models from WatchUnique have acrylic on the dial side.

What you have shown is the first I have seen on that model, but I have many, many (over 100) watches with acrylic crystals and I have seen it happen once or twice on others. It can happen as a result of a knock or bump that breaks the glue's seal. It's my opinion that sometimes heat or cold or lack of humidity can make it more likely, but that's anecdotal and only based on my experience.

It can be fairly easily fixed with some careful slot cleaning and crystal cement, easily available on Ebay or other places for about $6 USD...and you need very, very little cement. It's handy to have a crystal press but not absolutely necessary if you're very careful and can figure a way to apply even weight while gluing and setting.

A watchmaker can do a professional job and it won't be an unknown job to anyone with a few years experience with old school watches.

As a side note, I've never considered the piece as water-resistant and I always assumed (at best) that it might meet the normal day-to-day standard for Chinese watches which is called the "living water" standard. This means: not meant for showeringm, swimming, washing dishes etc...and certainly not swimming or diving. The official "living water" standard for a non-ISO rated watch means that it should handle an accidental no more than one minute submersion in no more than 1 meter of water.


----------



## Tony1951

You are a mine of information as always Ron. Nice to see you here as well as in the other place. For all I know, you may inhabit many places I do not know about.


----------



## SlimJim16v

Interesting watch. Thanks to you one is on it's way to me from Watch Unique  I wonder if it will be acrylic or sapphire?

Found it with sapphire in the US at $389, so would be + tax 

One question though. If it's supposed to be an accurate/authentic re-issue, why are there 3 or 4 slightly different variations?


----------



## Guest

The guy who sells these on ebay mentions the slight variations (For example the Communist star being in red on the new ones) I think they are just re-issues with minor variations. On a sepparate note I see he is selling a Chinese army divers watch (Called a Submariner!) Didnt realise you could do that! Must say I am tempted.


----------



## SlimJim16v

Link showing 3 variations, bit old-ish though. http://forums.watchuseek.com/f30/seagull-1963-chinese-airforce-3-variants-62127.html


----------



## Draygo

SlimJim16v said:


> Link showing 3 variations, bit old-ish though. http://forums.watchuseek.com/f30/seagull-1963-chinese-airforce-3-variants-62127.html


...I think there are four variants  Here's a link you might like.


----------



## SlimJim16v

Thanks, they all have their good points, but think I got the best one, the 1963. I'll see which cyrstal I end up with.


----------



## Draygo

SlimJim16v said:


> ... I got the best one, the 1963...


That's a definite. :thumbsup:


----------



## PSJ6372

B#gger!!


----------

